
Xenko game engine 3.0 is now free and open-source - ymse
https://xenko.com/blog/xenko-opensource-mit/
======
amerine
Repost, no?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17673402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17673402)

